# Check This Out!!



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Take along 2-3 guys and push/pull to your spots, or let the wind help move you on inland lakes, and its towable for Lake Erie. 


http://www.koendersmfg.com/fishing.htm


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

That's pretty nice. I didn't see any weight for it. I wonder if 2 guys could pull it.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I know, I looked for a weight but didn't find it. It would be cool if it was doable. :B


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Why would you want to pull that by hand no thanks my shanty works just fine


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

300lbs and cost roughly $2,100 Its cool if we had longer ice season it would be great to have.

http://www.thomasmotors.ca/Snowmobiles/trailers.html


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I said it was pretty nice, but not $2100 nice, and at 300lbs. I wouldn't want to try to drag it. I'll stick with the shed that I have now.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

LOL yeah I feel the same way hard enough dragging everything I tote with me now no need to add to it.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for finding the weight and cost. Your right, there needs to be a long ice season to warrant it.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Imagine the echo in that thing.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

That mansion should come with a maid and butler!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> Imagine the echo in that thing.


Yea, maybe after all the supplies including padded bench seats, coats, etc. it might not be bad. Or just spring for the spray in insulation option and your snug as a bug in a rug". 
In that case, four fishermen's body heat would help heat up that puppy!

I wonder what it weighs with the insulation added? 

Might need some strong backs to get it in/out of the truck! 



KaGee said:


> That mansion should come with a maid and butler!


They could help move it. :B


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> Imagine the echo in that thing.


I am thinking its like being in a port-a-potty lol


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

fishingful said:


> I am thinking its like being in a port-a-potty lol


Exactly what i was thinking. I think the STEP TWO cottage wold be nicer for less cash. Just joking!
http://www.target.com/p/storybook-c...pid=11136566&gclid=CPaqwrvCqMMCFcGGaQodDjMAYQ


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

The holes look like they would be between your heels, too close. Unless you fish the hole on the other side, between the heels of the guy across from you. That would be awkward. Looks like a four-seater port-a-potty, equally awkward.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

steelmagoo said:


> The holes look like they would be between your heels, too close. Unless you fish the hole on the other side, between the heels of the guy across from you. That would be awkward. Looks like a four-seater port-a-potty, equally awkward.



I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

..I'd imagine that thing sells in Minnesota and Wisconsin! But like others said..we definitely need a longer ice season in Ohio for that mini ice Mansion! Pretty neat though


----------

